# Destin - Week of July 4th (Picture Heavy)



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

I flew my nephew down from New York to do some saltwater fishing in Destin this week. He is fifteen and this was his first time fishing the Gulf. We started off doing some charter fishing for Red Snapper. Then I took him out in the kayaks for some real fun. I think he is hooked now. Here are a few of the highlights(All the pictures are of my nephew).

Small Shark









First Kayak King









Bonita Battle









Bonito









Spanish









Sharp Teeth!









Pair of Kings









Shark Yakside









Shark Pre-Release









Decent King









Jack Tug of War









Jack Side View









Jack Front View









Tarpon Under the Kayak









Shark Under the Kayak


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds like a successful trip. Nice photos.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice pix!..........I'm sure he's hooked now!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

wow heck yea


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

He didn't move in?????


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, you sure nailed a variety of fish on your trip, I cannot imagine anyone catching that many fish (for the first time) in a Hobie kayak (for the first time!) and not getting hooked before the day was done!!

Good post!


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome pics. Wish all reports threads were "picture heavy." ALso, the pic of the random shark swimming under the yak. I am still not comfortable looking down and seeing sharks swimming around me. Be glad when I get used to that.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! I need to go fishing with you. Looks like you know how to find the fish.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Great trip,he'll be back for more............

Robin


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

@ Wilbur - I am heading out Monday for a week and a half to fish in Alaska. After I get back I will be fishing the Gulf in Destin and or Okaloosa Island most weekends (pending weather and surf). If you are over this way let me know and you can feel free to tag along.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice its funny how he progressively looks happier and smiles more in the pics 
you really know how to get the fish on!


----------

